# Shopping for a stop gap tv



## hawkeye (Feb 13, 2014)

So we've been rolling with computer monitors and portable devices for about a year. Having previously owned a 55" VT30 as well as a 60" ST50. I like the look of the newer technologies, but would like to wait for something like oled to become more reasonably priced. 
So after having enjoyed Panasonic's pdp's, the led/lcd symptoms such as viewing angles, blooming and color uniformity are a concern. I'm OK with getting the 51" Samsung F8500, but the lady of the house needs something 55 or more. I tried explaining the trade offs, size vs quality. I'll always pick quality. Apparently those 4 inches are pretty important.. eh women.. Anyways.. my question for you well versed aficionados is.. what's the best tv to hold me over for a year or so.. trying to use this samsung as a good option for a bedroom display once things become more stable in the new tech prices. 55 minimum... tough going from those gorgeous Panasonic's to something washed out or overbearing from the opponents arena. Suggestions with a stretched 1300? 
J


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sammy also makes the 8500 series plasma in a 60inch and 64inch size. They've been on sale for a while now at insane discounts. See the thread on this site for more info. One of Hometheatershack.com's sponsors, Value Electronics, may still have some. I think they're sold out of the 60inch, but I was able to get one through Best Buy.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you can price match sets at best buy from online dealers you can get decent deals. HH Gregg has some good deals. I got this set http://www.hhgregg.com/samsung-60-1080p-plasma-hdtv/item/PN60F5300 price matched at BB for $650. The price is higher now but still not a bad deal. It obviously still matters what your room lighting is and how much control you have over it that will be a consideration on what you get. I can control my lighting so a plasma was fine for me. YMMV...Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What happened to the Panasonic 60" ST50 you had? Hard to beat the picture on that set unless you go to OLED


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Are you talking to me? Are you talking TO ME? Sorry.. couldn't resist. 

Still have it, sort of. It found its way into my 19 year-old daughter's room. She claims it's hers now. HAH! just waiting for her to break one of my viewing/maintenance rules!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, asking the OP hawkeye


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 13, 2014)

The ST50 ran into the remote control my youngest son was testing for aerodynamics. Was a sad day to say the least. The VT fell victim to a child driving a truck on the screen and scratching the louver filter, though unnoticeable from regular distance the damage was more than skin deep. Still have some repressed feelings about these events. Children are a little older now and for the most part respect certain boundaries. 
As for as lighting control.. I'm in Arizona now.. so light is very present.. I think I've decided to go with the pn51f8500 for the living room.. waiting a year and a half or so for some stabilization in that market. In which case the plasma will be an ideal late-night display for the bed room..


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been really intrigued by the contrast this panel can produce. Looks incredible on paper.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, thats understandable. I had two young ones that are a little older now and know of those frustrations. 
The Samsung 8500 is a really nice set. It won the flat panel shootout done every year at Value electronics.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

55" sets are dirt cheap now. If it is a temporary fix, go with the biggest and cheapest unit you can find. Save your $$$ for down the road, you'll be glad you did!


----------

